# Auratus ID's



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok...

Here are some more ID's for you folks.



















These guys came in as "panama" auratus which is clearly true...however I would call one green and bronze and the other a green and bronze "ancon hill". 

Are all Ancon's bronze morphs? Thoughts?


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

My brown 6 spots threw black young, so I assume black and brown are from the same population.

That is a really cool bronze color on the other one.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

the first one definately looks to be an ancon morph......questionable about the second....odd coloration for an ancon. Usually ancons are slighly brown to darker brown with spots on the males most of the time as adults and the females having the characteristic bars? the only morph i know that has shown this easily identifiable feature as to what are males and females. The second pic puzzles me, as it doesn't look like a true ancon hill morph.....but i'm not an expert. offspring can prouce something odd in coloration sometimes.....so it could be an ancon morph.....ancons are the only morphs i have known show sexual dimorphism ...where you can identify females and males on the most part. i know you know this .....males being spotted....females having the characteristic bars. odd in my opinion for a true ancon. although, Anything can happen in nature in my opinion....in terms of offspring coloration. I'd be concerned if it wasn't produced by you and you bought it......is it really an ancon? where did you get them? did you buy as a pair or a group or was it an offspring of your ancons. i'm guessing by your post that you bought it or wouldn't be asking. the second looks more like my green and bronze breeding morphs i have. questionable. I do believe the 6 spots and the ancons are not exactly from same region....ancons being more brown in coloration and from differnt region and 6 spots being more black in coloration from a different region, such as the 6 spots impoted to hawaii....i could be wroong though...like i said i'm no expert....but have never seen a true ancon hill with that coloration....have bred them and always raised them.....always showed the characteristic bars and spots or just spots....not banded like the second one. Chris.....you're pretty well known in hobby....what's your opinion? 
kristy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

if they are in same tank and do not know for sure, i'd personally be concerned if they are of breeding age and are male/female not to have hybrids i guess.  check out pat nabors site on ancons....clear view when you click on avialable "ancon hills" of what they look like at bottom of description.
p.s. chris....if i do have right chris dulany......your meth blue on your site works great...thanks for the order....and the shipping quote that was cheaper!! great doing business with ya...hope to do it again....oh gosh....here comes my mn accent....just like in the movie fargo lol  sorry for the repost!


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I would say the first is an ancon hill. 
I had a breeding group of 2.2 of them. And they were the bronze/ green and black/ green
I can also say that the bar thing and spot thing is incorrect. Of the two males that I had one of them had bars and one of the females had only spots.
as for the second one I have no idea.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

yeah like i said it may not always be the case in ancon hills chris that they always have spots for males and bars and spots for females, but it is usally the case as seen from pat nabors. I too have owned many ancons.....they are great, but i'd say the second pic may not be an ancon....i'd be concerned. never seen an ancon like that and i've seen many offspring, never with that coloration....maybe ask someone like rich frye or kero kero...they might have better answers.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Well my thoughts were the top one was ancon and the bottom a panamanian green and bronze. I am not very familiar with ancon or 6 spot so I wanted to get some input. 

Chris


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i would agree with that....based on what it looks like. top ancon hill...bottom green and bronze perhaps


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Acon hill aka 6 spot aka canal zone... ugh. Yes, that is what the first one is... that general group, which has come in in a range of hues for the background color.

The second is a green and bronze type.

Because they are FRs, the best you can do is narrow down what "type" they seem to be visually, breed to similar animals, and see if they breed true. A lot of the green and bronzes haven't breed true because one or both animals were actually very green turquoises... but if you've got a very green turquoise and a true green and bronze next to each other, you should be able to see the blueish cast in the turquoise... fun isn't it?


----------

